# You made a mess.



## anaphora

I'm used to hearing people use pretty familiar, even vulgar, words to describe a mess (primarily bazar, bordel). There are a lot of dictionary definitions of "mess" of course, like désordre, but is this something you would say to a child?

I was thinking "tu as fait un gâchis" or "tu en mets partout" might be the most suitable?


----------



## Reynald

anaphora said:


> I was thinking "tu as fait un gâchis" or "tu en mets partout" might be the most suitable?


Yes, it would be suitable. _Bazar_ would be all right too, but not _bordel._
Also, ironically, _Tu as fait du beau travail !_


----------



## joelooc

Hello anaphora and welcome to the forum  
linguistically both are quite correct, now "tu as fait un/du gâchis" is a little more rough for a kid, pedagogically; it sounds more like a reproach than "tu en mets/en a mis partout" which remains more factual; I've always found it difficult to ponder how strong "mess" is when addressing a child. A lot depends on the age of the child, the circumstances and the aim of the sentence.
"Your room is a mess" : ta chambre est un vrai bazar
"your drawing is a mess" needs thinking over.


----------



## DearPrudence

What happened exactly? Did the child make a mess while cooking? (in which case I would say *"Tu en as mis partout."*)
I would never say "Tu as fait un gâchis"  It sounds like a bad calque to me.
I would only use "gâchis" to talk about wasting food or something similar. And then, I wouldn't use "_un_ gâchis", and let alone with "faire" :-/

Other suggestions here, but no "gâchis":
he made a mess

And here, "en mettre partout" was also suggested:
make a mess


----------



## JClaudeK

DearPrudence said:


> I would only use "gâchis" to talk about wasting food or something similar. And then, I wouldn't use "_un_ gâchis", and let alone with "faire" :-/



One can say "Tu as fait *du* gâchis."


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour dire "gaspiller", n'est-ce pas ?
Je dois avouer ne pas être très fan non plus de dire "faire du gâchis" pour dire gaspiller.


----------



## JClaudeK

DearPrudence said:


> Pour dire "gaspiller", n'est-ce pas ?


Oui, je l'ai souvent entendu employé comme ça.
Cf.:


> Larousse
> Faire du gâchis, gaspiller





> Pour les repas de fêtes, on a souvent tendance à prévoir bien plus qu'il n'en faut... Quitte à faire du gâchis.
> Il n'était pas question de _faire du gâchis_ alimentaire, nous avons vendu à prix coûtant à plus de 350 personnes solidaires
> Ce n'est pas vraiment le moment de _faire du gâchis_ ! Ne pas gâcher commence d'abord par bien ranger afin que les aliments se conservent


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, oui, j'ai bien lu l'entrée du Larousse et je dois dire qu'elle me laisse quelque peu perplexe.
"gaspiller ou* créer le trouble*"  Genre : "Les émeutiers ont fait du gâchis en jetant des pavés sur les policiers" ou "La jeune femme a fait du gâchis en lançant des regards langoureux au jeune homme". Probablement aucun des deux !


----------



## joelooc

"tu as fait un sacré gâchis" ne me surprendrais pas mais j'ai peut-être vu trop de 'séries B' d'importation doublées dans les années 50.


----------



## JClaudeK

Autre proposition pour "you made a mess":

"Tu as tout mis sens dessus dessous."


----------



## Laurent2018

DearPrudence said:


> Probablement aucun des deux


Il y a gâchis "gaspillage" et gâchis "bouleversement" (pour ne pas utiliser "désastre").


----------



## Locape

I agree with @Reynald, _bazar_ isn't too informal, just slightly colloquial, you can perfectly use it with a child. Only _bordel_ and _foutoir _are vulgar and slangy terms.
You can use also _fatras_, _pagaille_ or _fouillis_, but it all depends on the context.


----------



## rrose17

JClaudeK said:


> Autre proposition pour "you made a mess":
> 
> "Tu as tout mis sens dessus dessous."


Just to note that for Anglophones (this one anyway) this is not the easiest thing to pronounce properly.


----------



## Locape

rrose17 said:


> Just to note that for Anglophones (this one anyway) this is not the easiest thing to pronounce properly.


It is often pronounced 'san t'ssu t'ssou'.


----------



## tartopom

I've already heard 
'C'est le bazaroum* dans ta chambre.'

* Don't know how we spell it.


----------



## JClaudeK

tartopom said:


> 'C'est le bazaroum* dans ta chambre.'


Ça me fait penser à *capharnaüm**: *"Quel capharnaüm* dans ta chambre !"

*pas facile à prononcer non plus pour un anglophone, j'imagine.


----------



## tartopom

I've got relatives who'd say

C'est le caillon* dans ta chambre.

Or maybe cayon.


----------



## catheng06

Allez, je le risque :

Mais quel binz ! (tu as mis dans ta chambre / ou pour décrire une situation confuse)

colloquial but not vulgar


----------



## DearPrudence

tartopom said:


> I've already heard
> 'C'est le bazaroum* dans ta chambre.'
> 
> * Don't know how we spell it.


Ça m'a l'air d'une expression familiale (même si ça se comprend, surtout si on est fan d'Astérix).



tartopom said:


> I've got relatives who'd say
> 
> C'est le caillon* dans ta chambre.
> 
> Or maybe cayon.


Apparemment, c'est "caillon" (que je n'ai jamais entendu non plus).


----------



## JClaudeK

catheng06 said:


> Allez, je le risque :
> 
> Mais quel binz !



Ah oui, le fameux


> _Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce __*binz*__ ???_ — (Jacques-Henri Jacquart, dans _Les Visiteurs_, film de Jean-Marie Poiré, 1993)


  

Il y a tout une liste d'expressions pour "mess" à la suite de l'entrée binz/ bintz (Wiktionnaire).


----------



## joelooc

Je ne me verrais pas dire à un enfant "t'as foutu un sacré boxon dans ta piaule" mais force est de reconnaître que de plus en plus de parents s'affranchissent volontiers de ces pudeurs qu'on qualifie dans certaines sphères de "pudeurs de gazelle".


----------



## Mosquito34

JClaudeK said:


> Ah oui, le fameux
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a tout une liste d'expressions pour "mess" à la suite de l'entrée binz/ bintz (Wiktionnaire).



I like ' binz ' !  

Bins are what we put the ' mess ' _in_   and the chaps who take it away  ( dustmen / garbage men )  have

become known as ' binners ' !

Rgds.  Mozzie34


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Another colloquial phrase : " Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce souk ? " or "En voilà un souk !"


----------



## catheng06

All depending of course on how old the "kids" are.....


----------



## Chimel

catheng06 said:


> Mais quel binz ! (tu as mis dans ta chambre / ou pour décrire une situation confuse)


Je comprends le binz plutôt comme une situation bizarre, difficile à comprendre, que comme un désordre (mis dans la chambre, par exemple). "Il a tout laissé tomber et il est parti avec la femme de Vincent? Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce binz?"

C'est d'ailleurs le sens de la fameuse réplique "Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce binz?" dans le film "Les Visiteurs" (le personnage ne comprend pas la situation, il est déconcerté).

Donc, pour décrire une situation de grand désordre, je traduirais plutôt "(you made) a mess" par "un souk, un capharnaüm, un bazar"... (ou bien sûr "un bordel", mais sans doute pas avec un enfant).


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> Je comprends le binz plutôt comme une situation bizarre, difficile à comprendre, que comme un désordre


C'est ainsi que je l'interprétais aussi jusqu'à présent.

Or, l'exemple 


> _C’est le vrai *binz* ici, il faudra tout ranger avant de passer à table. _Wiktionnaire


semble nous contredire.


----------



## catheng06

JClaudeK said:


> C'est ainsi que je l'interprétais aussi jusqu'à présent.
> 
> Or, l'exemple
> 
> semble nous contredire.


Vous avez raison dans une certaine mesure..... C'est équivoque ou ce n'est pas l'acception la plus répandue mais en ce qui me concerne je le comprends au sens de foutoir....... (qu'il soit "moral" : une situation "anormale" ou purement "matériel" : les choses ne sont pas là où elles devraient être)

Alors je tente :

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce waï ?!?
Mais quel waï !!

(Une expression que l'on entend volontiers dans le midi du registre colloquial -not vulgar-)


----------



## anaphora

DearPrudence said:


> What happened exactly? Did the child make a mess while cooking? (in which case I would say *"Tu en as mis partout."*)
> I would never say "Tu as fait un gâchis"  It sounds like a bad calque to me.
> I would only use "gâchis" to talk about wasting food or something similar. And then, I wouldn't use "_un_ gâchis", and let alone with "faire" :-/
> 
> Other suggestions here, but no "gâchis":
> he made a mess
> 
> And here, "en mettre partout" was also suggested:
> make a mess



This is a very young child (14 months) who throws food everywhere. I think that is why I included the gaspiller/gâchis in my first attempt at a translation. I am looking for very gentle way of reproaching him.


----------



## Locape

_Gâchis _means rather _waste_, you could say 'Ne gâche pas la nourriture' (don't waste food), but for a very young child who's throwing food, I would use 'Tu en as mis partout', like @DearPrudence (#4).
The other expressions (bazar, pagaille, etc.) are more suited to a mess in a room.


----------

